# band gap energy



## Nerakschoenb

Buenas tardes,

En medio de una traducción dental me encontré metida en un tema de electrónica y aunque busqué bastante no pude encontrar una traducción adecuada para "band gap energy" en el contexto.

En inglés:
_The first LED devices for dental use were launched in the early 2000s. LEDs are chips manufactured with a semiconductor material with impurities, thus creating a p-n junction where electric current flows from the anode (p junction) to the cathode (n junction). The wavelength of the light emitted, and thus its color, depend on the band gap energy of the materials forming the p-n junction.

_
Traducción:
Los primeros dispositivos LED para uso dental fueron lanzados a principio de los años 2000. Los LEDs son chips fabricados con un material semiconductor con impurezas, creando así una unión p-n donde la corriente eléctrica fluye desde el ánodo (unión p) al cátodo (unión n). La longitud de onda de la luz emitida, y por ende su color, dependen *on the band gap energy* de los materiales que forman la unión p-n.

Desde ya mucha gracias a quien pueda proporcionarme información.

Saludos!!


----------



## eumenes

*Energía* de *intervalo de banda*


----------



## Nerakschoenb

Muchísimas gracias, Eumenes! 
Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Nerakschoenb

Sólo para estar segura, sería: 

La longitud de onda de la luz emitida, y por ende su color dependen de _la energía de intervalo de banda_ de los materiales que forman la unión p-n ?  

o  

La longitud de onda de la luz emitida, y por ende su color dependen _del intervalo de banda de la energía_ de los materiales que forman la unión p-n?


----------



## Nerakschoenb

O quizás: 

La longitud de onda de la luz emitida, y por ende su color dependen de _la banda de intervalo de energía_ de los materiales que forman la unión p-n ?


----------



## Keahi

A esto se le llama "Banda prohibida" o brecha en la banda energética. (Yo prefiero el segundo).
Modificando la sugerencia de Eumenes podría ser "Intervalo de banda energética" pero ésto sería un término no conocido.
Aquí lo tienes en castellano http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbasees/Solids/bandgap.html
Y aquí la definición en inglés http://chemistry.about.com/od/engineeringglossary/g/band-gap-energy-definition.htm
Un saludo.


----------



## Nerakschoenb

Hola Keahi,

muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por los vínculos. 
¿Qué opinas si entonces escribo 

"La longitud de onda de la luz emitida, y por ende su color dependen de _la brecha en la banda energética _de los materiales que forman la unión p-n" ? 

Porque como bien sabemos, lo importante es que el concepto se transmita correctamente.

Valoraría mucho tu opinión al respecto.


----------



## eumenes

http://html.rincondelvago.com/diccionario-de-electronica_1.html


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Para mí está bien pero ten en cuenta que "Banda prohibida" es el término más conocido para esto, así que tienes que comprobar si en el lugar al que va dirigida tu traducción se prefiere Banda prohibida o Brecha energética.
Estas dos oraciones dicen lo mismo:
"La longitud de onda de la luz emitida, y por ende su color dependen de la *brecha en la banda energética* de los materiales que forman la unión p-n".
"La longitud de onda de la luz emitida, y por ende su color dependen de la *banda prohibida* de los materiales que forman la unión p-n".
Un saludo.


----------



## Nerakschoenb

Comprendido, Keahi.
Lo que haré será consultar entonces con el autor (brasileño) qué término prefiere entre ambos.

Te agradezco mucho tu paciencia y tu ayuda.

Un cordial saludo para tí tambien!


----------

